# Paph. rothschildianum 'Rex' x 'Tokyo Fantasy'



## kiwi (Aug 22, 2021)

Here are the first of this cross to flower.


----------



## emydura (Aug 22, 2021)

Love the form of that first one. That seems to be one of the better roth clones you have posted.


----------



## Guldal (Aug 22, 2021)

I especially love the bicoloured pouch, where theinfluence of Rex is clearly seen!


----------



## Justin (Aug 22, 2021)

The top one is a clear keeper!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 22, 2021)

Mine are not even close.
The top one is nice.
Looks like Rex dominates the 'shape', too.


----------



## NEslipper (Aug 22, 2021)

Amazing, agree with everyone that the first one is special, but I like the last one as well. Are any of the crosses you posted noticeably larger with regards to DS and NS?


----------



## kiwi (Aug 23, 2021)

NEslipper said:


> Amazing, agree with everyone that the first one is special, but I like the last one as well. Are any of the crosses you posted noticeably larger with regards to DS and NS?


#1 and#5 are both 27cm NS, 5.8cm DW, and 1.8cm PW.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 23, 2021)

That's way bigger than they look!


----------



## kiwi (Aug 23, 2021)

Here is a group shot


----------



## Djthomp28 (Aug 23, 2021)

kiwi said:


> Here is a group shot



Beyond amazing!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 23, 2021)

WOW!!!
Very well grown (look at those roots!)
(and nice hardwood floor!)


----------



## emydura (Aug 23, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> That's way bigger than they look!



I agree. You get a much better indication of the flower size in that group photo. 

The group photo is just mind blowing.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Aug 23, 2021)

Group photo is a Grand Masterpiece. Very nice.


----------



## eds (Aug 23, 2021)

kiwi said:


> Here is a group shot



Incredible! Absolutely incredible! Well done for some expert growing.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 23, 2021)

kiwi said:


> Here is a group shot View attachment 29345


OOOOFFF!!! Amazing.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Aug 23, 2021)

kiwi said:


> Here is a group shot View attachment 29345


Oh myyyyyyyy… what a sight! It’s an army!
Kudos for a great job of raising from flasks! 
How much time and tears (and space) did it take??


----------



## JimNJ (Aug 23, 2021)

Breathtaking! Great to see the range of shapes and color.


----------



## kiwi (Aug 23, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Oh myyyyyyyy… what a sight! It’s an army!
> Kudos for a great job of raising from flasks!
> How much time and tears (and space) did it take??


Thanks Leslie.
The most obvious problem is space. Most of my roths (400 or so) are between 1-8 years old with about half around 5 years. I find roths the easiest paph to grow and hardly ever lose any. 
I have a 6m x 3m greenhouse that is jammed with plants so currently building a second slightly bigger one to house just multis.


----------



## kiwi (Aug 23, 2021)

My current growing house


----------



## kiwi (Aug 23, 2021)

I have taken all the flowering roths out to catalog (measure and photograph) and will now remove all the spikes. This will also give me room to reorganise the greenhouse while I have some spare time (we are in Covid lockdown)


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Aug 23, 2021)

Are those Phrag besseia on the floor for the photo session or do you grow them down low for lower light conditions?


----------



## Guldal (Aug 23, 2021)

emydura said:


> The group photo is just mind blowing.





Duck Slipper said:


> Group photo is a Grand Masterpiece. Very nice.


How can one, but agree with these two highly esteemed STC members!


----------



## kiwi (Aug 23, 2021)

PhragNewbie021 said:


> Are those Phrag besseia on the floor for the photo session or do you grow them down low for lower light conditions?


Yes they are. I have them down there as I have no room anywhere else


----------



## Duck Slipper (Aug 23, 2021)

Very good grow house pic!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 23, 2021)

You could hand some plants of the southern wall


----------



## kiwi (Aug 23, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> You could hand some plants of the southern wall


I am getting shelves built for the side walls to put seedlings on. But still need a bigger place for the multis. I have a lot of others such as Wossner Black Wings, Sanderianum, Johanna burkhart, lowii and PEOY that will all take up a lot of space


----------



## NEslipper (Aug 23, 2021)

kiwi said:


> #1 and#5 are both 27cm NS, 5.8cm DW, and 1.8cm PW.


Thanks for the info, those are great dimensions for first-time bloomers! That group shot is spectacular, well done!


----------



## mike2010mak (Aug 24, 2021)

kiwi said:


> Here is a group shot View attachment 29345


----------



## Michael Bonda (Aug 24, 2021)

Wow!!!
My personal favorite is the first pic. 
yet I appreciate each and every one
Thanks for sharing


----------



## jht.orchids (Aug 24, 2021)

Amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Justin (Aug 24, 2021)

Holy moly that is incredible. Fantastic growing!


----------



## lori.b (Aug 24, 2021)

kiwi said:


> Here is a group shot View attachment 29345


OMG!!!!!!! Wow!


----------



## BrucherT (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Justin (Aug 25, 2021)

We are not worthy!


----------



## GuRu (Aug 26, 2021)

Wow, I'm impressed by the first four photos......but the group photo takes the biscuit.


----------

